# Bliss-Stick US Now Shipping from Two Locations!!



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Now shipping from two locations to save you time and money!!
Check it out!!
We Are Now Shipping From Two Locations!! « Simple. Powerful. Dominant. Bliss-Stick Kayaks.


----------

